# Mole Crab Chowder . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*MOLE CRAB CHOWDER

1 to 2 pounds of live mole crabs
2 cups of water
2 to 3 red onions, chopped
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 tablepsoon butter
½ teaspoon cilantro, minced
2 to 4 more cups of water
1 cup noodles, rice, or potatoes, not cooked
flour or toasted wheat flour

Steam the crabs in a covered pan with 2 cups of water until they are tender, about 20 minutes. Remove from the stove and, with the crabs still in the broth, mash thoroughly with a potato masher. Strain through cheesecloth, retaining the broth and discarding the crabs. Next, fry the onions to a golden color in the oil and butter, and mix with the broth in a saucepan. Add the cilantro and two cups of water. Heat the broth and add either the noodles, rice, or potatoes to “stretch" the broth. Remember to add sufficient water to cook the quantity of ingredient you add. The broth and chowder may also be thickened by adding plain flour or toasted wheat flour.

Contributed by Mrs. Judie Spitsbergen, Morehead City, NC*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dude!!! SERIOUSLY ! 
Where do you come up with this crap from? 

Where I come from ( eastern NC) we call them SAND FLEAS! aka BAIT.:fishing:

Unless I am starving on a reality show like , Naked and Afraid, Survivor, or one of the other shows that parallel those. I don't think me or anyone else would even think about eating this. You go right ahead scoop some out of a bait bucket and eat some... Let the folks know how that works out.... 'aight

I'm sure in the coming days you will get rave reviews and accolades on how well everything tasted from a copy and pasted recipe and video. NOT!


<shaking my head>


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I was holding a nice big juicy one this morning while fishing Chicks Beach. For a moment I was thinking that it was way too big to put on the hook. I didn't hold that thought for long though.
Not saying I will "never" eat one fried. Kinda getting bored with all the stuff I've been eating for 50 something years. Not on the bucket list as of yet.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?57869-Mole-Crab-Poppers/page2

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?83828-Sand-fleas-no-joke

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?68972-Sand-Flea-Delight


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We all tried to eat steamed sand fleas at a New Years party at a friends house in FL. They were nasty. We were a drinking a little that night. LOL!:beer:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

dabig2na said:


> dude!!! Seriously !
> Where do you come up with this crap from?
> 
> Where i come from ( eastern nc) we call them sand fleas! Aka bait.:fishing:
> ...


x2


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I saw some show on Travel or the Food Network a few years ago where they were cooking what were clearly sand fleas in Thailand or somewhere nearby. I've kind of always wanted to try it. Just like smoking bunker. Seriously. I have terrible judgment.


----------

